# matjes werden grau



## eichhornkater (14. Februar 2014)

hallo leute
hab mir ein päckchen reifeintensor geholt und will sobald ich meine karte habe matjes aus weißfisch machen. bis dahin hab ich mir tiefkühlheringe geholt und nach anweisung aufgesetzt.

700gr filet
700ml wasser 
70gr. salz
35gr reifeintensor

leider werden sie trotzdem nicht schön rosa sondern hässlich grau. die erste ladung hab ich schon weggeworfen weil ich gelesen habe das graue matjes verdorben sind. da hab ich aber mit salz gespart und zucker mit rein gepanscht und dachte es liegt daran. die neuen rühre ich jeden tag um und morgen sind sie drei tage in der lake und daher fertig wenn ich meinem rezept glauben darf. sind aber immer noch hässlich grau. was mach ich da falsch? hat jmd nen tip für mich?


----------



## 42er barsch (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

hi,

ich habe mit dem reifeintensor schon mehrfach aus weißfischen mtjes hergestellt.
bisher ohne probleme.
genau nach anleitung lake angesetzt, die fische darin reifen lassen und dann erst zu verschiedenen sachen weiterverarbeitet.

die filets waren nie grau.

habe auch immer vorher eingefrorene fische verwendet.

beschreibe mal genau deinen herstellungsprozess und deine arbeitsweise.

vielleicht auch falches gefäß?


----------



## eichhornkater (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

gefäß war beim ersten mal eine edelstahlschussel die wahrscheinlich auch kacke war. die neue ladung hab ich in nem steingefäß mir nem teller als deckel angesetzt. ich hab die aufgetauten doppelfilets gewaschen und sie in die steinzeugschüssel gegeben. die lake habe ich in einem messbecher aus plastik angemischt, alles aufgelöst (kalt) und dann über die filets gegossen und stehen gelassen. die filets beschwert mit einer porzellan müslischüssel das alles mit lake bedeckt ist. und den teller als abdeckung draufgelegt. am nächsten tag die haut abgezogen und dann jeden tag umgerührt.


----------



## 42er barsch (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

o.k.

die metallschüssel war nicht die beste wahl.

im steingut-topf sollte das aber funktionieren.

warum die beschwerung?

was war vorher in dem topf?

ist der innen glasiert, hat die glasierung evtl. kleine risse?

ich benutze immer eine ausreichend grosse plastikschüssel mit deckel ( muss nicht zwingend von tupper sein )

die lake so bemessen das die filets ausreichend platz zum schwimmen haben, auch nach einem tag die haut abgezogen und bei der weiteren reifung mehrfach umgerührt,je nach dem wie ich zeit hatte.

wenn ich mir so die billig-matjes-variante aus den supermärkten in errinerung rufe sind die aber auch eher grau als rosa.

ist der geruch abstoßend ?

wie ist die konsistenz, matschig oder ähnlich?


----------



## eichhornkater (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

der topf stand seit min. 10 jahren im dachboden. plastik wollte ich nicht nehmen da diese den geruch aufnimmt. stimmt das? die schüssel zum beschweren ist drin damit die filets von lake bedeckt sind. risse konnte ich nicht feststellen in dem topf. ich nehme an das er glasiert ist. ok dann nehm ich das nächste mal auch ne plastikschüssel. abstoßend gerochen hat da gar nix. konsistenz war auch ok denk ich. nur dieses zarte rosa fehlt eben. welches salz nimmst du denn immer? ich nehme sidesalz ohne zusatzstoffe. macht das evtl was aus?

vielen dank schonmal für deine mühen...


----------



## 42er barsch (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

salz war bei mir immer das billige, normale (jod)salz aus dem supermarkt.

die plastikschüsseln, wenn lebensmittelecht, nehmen keine grüche auf.

wenn sie das tun sind sie so alt das sie entsorgt gehören.

also mein vorschlag wäre:

den aktuellen ansatz fertig reifen lassen, dann wie in der anleitung beschrieben, raus aus der lake, abspülen und geruchstest.

sollte irgendetwas auffällig sein, weg damit!


mit fischvergiftung ist nicht zu spassen.

solltest du zu den mutigen gehören und die filets keine merklichen auffälligkeiten zeigen kannst du ein KLEINES stück probieren.

ist der geschmack in irgendeiner weise eklig oder abstossend, raus damit!!





nochmal auf den topf zurrückzukommen.

der stand zehn jahre unbenutzt auf dem dachboden !!

du weißt zu 100% was da als letztes drinn war?

du hast den vor der benutzung ausgekocht oder wenigstens mit kochendem wasser desinfiziert ?


nochmal wegen der beschwerung.

die ist unnötig weil der fisch /die filets schwerer sind als wasser (die lake ) und von alleine untergehen.


----------



## eichhornkater (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

naja das is ein alter schmalztopf, also kein unkrautvernichter oder ähnliches. ich hab den ganz normal abgespült und dann die fische rein. was meinst du zur reifezeit? nach meinem rezept sind 3 tage vorgesehen. hab jetzt beim stöbern aber auch von 6 tagen gelesen. wie handhabst du das denn immer? kann es sein das die erst nach 4 tagen oder so rosa werden? wenn die filets von der lake rausschaun hab ich also zu wenig lake nehm ich an? wie gehe ich vor wenn ich mehr lake rein tu? selbes rezept?


----------



## 42er barsch (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

ich habe zwischendurch immer mal probiert.

wie schon erwähnt habe ich immer rotaugenfilets "ver-matjest" und mir ging es dabei vorrangig darum das die kleinen zwischenmuskelgräten nicht mehr beim essen stören.

je nach fischgrösse war bei mir nach maximal 72 stunden der reifeprozess abgeschlossen.

ich habe dann die filets abgespült, mit dillspitzen bestreut und zusammen mit zwiebelringen in pflanzenöl eingelegt.

hat dann nie länger als zwei tage gehalten, bei 1kg filet.

ich habe jetzt mal bei meinem intensor nachgeschaut.

reifezeit ist angegeben mit 4-6 tagen, reifetemperatur 8°-10°C

1 kg fisch = 1 liter lake = 50g intensor + salz ( ca.100g )

ich hatte nie das problem das zuwenig lake vorhanden war.

besteht evtl. die möglichkeit das die grundfläche deines steinguttopfs recht gross ist?

das würde unter umständen erklären das die lake die fische nicht komplett bedeckt.

die graue farbe könnte auch auf restblut in den verwebdeten fischen hindeuten.

hast du die selbst gefangen?

wenn ja, gekehlt?



schau da mal rein, habe ich vorhin gefunden

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJOdQhGcySc


----------



## eichhornkater (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

Ne die hat kaufland für mich gefangen. Ich hab zur see ca. 900 km... Der topf ist nicht zu gros, allerdings ist die runde form nicht von vorteil...

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eichhornkater (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

sooo... das roch sogar kein bisschen ekelig. roch sogar lecker. hab das ganze dann umgefüllt in plastik, mal ein stückchen abgebrochen und getestet. schmeckt voll geil. leider sind die gräten noch vorhanden also lass ich das ganze jetzt nochmal stehen und schaus mir morgen nochmal an, dann weiß ich auch wie es mein magen verkraftet hat  vielleicht liegts am jodsalz, vielleicht am nicht gekehlt, vielleicht bin ich aber auch einfach zu kleinlich mit der rosa farbe oder die matjes die ich bisher gegessen hab sind einfach mit farbstoffen oder was weiß ich was. geschmacklich bin ich jedenfalls sehr zufrieden...


----------



## 42er barsch (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

hi, weenn ich ehrlich bin ; das wollte ich dir sogar vorschlagen, hätte ich genauso gemacht.

ein kleines stück in mund und testen wenn eklig oder sogar auf der zunge bitztelt sofort wieder raus.

es soll leute geben die überleben "SÜRSTRÖMING"   LOL


ich war heute zum stippen und nachschub holen, deshalb so späte antwort.

musste gestern bei unsererer hin und her posterei feststellen das ich schon länger keine matjes-rotaugen mehr gemacht habe, daher der spontane trip, es hat sogar so gut gebissen das ich morgen nochmal losziehen werde.



wenn deine richtig durchgezogen sind mach nochmal ne meldung.

gruss


----------



## eichhornkater (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

na hörmal, wenn jemand zu mir sagt das machen nur die mutigen...:q

jetzt ärgerts mich sogar das ich die andere ladung nicht probiert habe^^
vielen dank für deine tips. hast mir sehr weiter geholfen. 

schön  das du heut erfolgreich warst. ich beneide dich! kann leider noch nicht  losziehen, da ich meine gewässerkarte noch nicht habe. #q:c|gr:

daher auch die tiefkühlheringe... dabei könnte ich die "schlechtwetterphase" wunderbar nutzen #d#d ich sehs schon kommen: ich bekomm meine karte und die arbeit geht wieder los...


----------



## eiswerner (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

Hallo,
du hast den falschen Matjesreifer du hast den normalen, der Matjesreifer nach der Holländischen art macht die Matjes rot.


----------



## eichhornkater (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

http://www.fisch-gewürze.de/kategorienseiten/kategorie-matjes/

den hier hab ich mir zugelegt. das heist es kann überhaupt nix rosa werden?


----------



## eiswerner (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

So ist es, ich hab von einer anderen Firma den Matjesreifer müßte mir die Adresse mal raussuchen aber im Grunde hast du ja bei deinem lieferanten auch reifer die dir schöne rote Matjes bescheren.
Aber herforragend im Geschmack sind beide Sorten.:l


----------



## eichhornkater (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

ok alles klar... vielen dank für die info eiswerner!

 könnte man da nicht was mit pökelsalz machen? werd ich als nächstes mal testen...


----------



## eiswerner (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

Ich würde sagen schnippel paar stück Rote Beete rein und mit basta hast rote Matjes.:m
Übrigens ich hab meinen Matjesreifer von .: www.matjes-hering.de 
Gruß Werner


----------



## eichhornkater (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

auch ne lösung :m

heute sind die gräten übrigens schön zart und nicht mehr spürbar. ab heute abend werden sie dann in öl liegen :q

geschmack ist immer noch geil und mir gehts blendend.:vik:

danke für eure hilfe. projekt matjes somit gelungen...:k


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

Ich finde es immer wieder klasse - obs um Angeln, um Reisen oder wie hier beim Fische zubereiten - wie Boardies sich untereinander helfen und da Tipps rauskommen, von denen jeder was hat!!

Ich liebe diesen Thread!!!!


----------



## Windelwilli (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich liebe diesen Thread!!!!



Ich auch!
Intensor ist schon bestellt und bei nächster Gelegenheit geht's Plötzen stippen.
Vielen Dank für die Tips!


----------



## 42er barsch (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

eichhornkater, freut mich das du erfolgreich abschließen konntest.

das es extra intensor gibt für rote matjes habe ich auch nicht gewußt, danke für den tip eiswerner.

thomas, dafür ist ein forum doch da,oder ? ;-)

willi, das einlegen von rotaugen / plötzen kann ich nur empfehlen.
ich glaube ich habe es schon erwähnt aber am besten haben die mir geschmeckt wenn sie nach der reifung noch mit zwiebeln und dill in öl durchgezogen waren.

ich habe übrigens auch den intensor von matjes.de und werde bei gelegenheit mal den seelachsreifer in angriff nehmen.


----------



## Windelwilli (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

Danke für den Tip!
Filetierst du die lütten Plötzen vor dem Einlegen oder schneidest du die erst nach dem Reifen in Form?
Stell mir das nämlich recht fizzelich vor, kleine Plötzen zu filetieren.
Hab's aber auch noch nicht probiert..muss ich dazu sagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

Statt in Öl einlegen:
300 ml Essig
300 ml Weisswein
So viel Zwiebelringe, dass die Flüssigkeit gerade nen Fingerbreit drübersteht.
ca. 100 - 150 Gramm Zucker, 2 EL Salz
Lorbeerblätter, ein paar zersrückte Wacholder und Nelken und gute EL Senfsaat.

Alles zusammen aufkochen und ca. 5 Minuten leicht köcheln lassen.
Dann abkühlen lassen und kalt auf die Matjes (ob Hering oder Rotauge) geben und mindestens 4-5 Tage kalt stellen zum durchziehen (gut verschlossen, Kühlschrank)..

Servieren mit Salzkartoffeln und frischem Dill und viel von den Zwiebeln - oder einfach mit Brot.



Hält sich locker 2 -3 Wochen im Kühlschrank..


----------



## 42er barsch (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

na die ganz kleinen dürfen eh wieder schwimmen  LOL

ich schneide vorher die filets

die rotaugen sollten schon so um 25cm sein, das ist meine optimalgrösse.

kleiner geht natürlich auch ist aber dann wirklich arbeit, grösser ist auch möglich aber ich denke so bei um 35cm rotaugenrösse wird dann schluss sein wegen der zwischenmuskelgräten.

in der beschreibung des intensors steht auch ein maximalgewicht der filets, ist mir aber momentan nicht geläufig.


wenn ich den vorschlag von thomas so durchlese denke ich  das ich eigentlich nen zusatz-froster bräuchte, bei den varianten die es für weißfische gibt.

müssten nur alle von dezember bis märz gefangen werden, denn zu der zeit schmecken sie mir am besten.


----------



## Windelwilli (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

Ah ok. 25cm sind ja schon recht ordentlich. 
Freu mich schon auf den Matjes-Versuch.


----------



## eichhornkater (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

ich habe mir die tage in den kopf gesetzt das ganze mal mit lauben zu probieren. :q:q
das wir dann richtig gefitzel

hab ins öl loorblatt und wacholderbeere gelegt. zwiebeln hab ich mich nicht getraut wegen haltbarkeit. unerheblich? wie sieht es mit salzgehalt aus? ich finde es einen tick zu salzig. gibt sich jetz vielleicht ja im ölbad noch ein wenig, aber kann ich da auf 7 oder gar 5% runter gehen? machen ja die holländer so hab ich gelesen. wegen den komischen würmern muss ich mir ja bei weißfisch keine gedanken machen oder? hab keine möglichkeit zum schockfrosten #d

ich habe mal bratheringe ohne filetieren gemacht, also im ganzen ohne kopf eingelegt. waren zwar lecker, allerdings fand ich das dann eklig. die wabbeligen glibberflossen pack ich überhaupt nicht. ich werde nur noch filets einlegen.

warum mag niemand die weißfische? sind die leute einfach zu faul oder zu engstirnig um das mal auszuprobieren? ist es zu viel arbeit?


----------



## 42er barsch (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

hi, wenn ich schon brathering-( rotaugen) gemacht habe dann auch kopf ab und vorm braten mit ner schere alle flossen weg.

die stützgräten der flossen sind dann zwar noch vorhanden, werden aber weich.

sind die fische >30cm dann mache ich auch lieber bratfilets.

das mit den lauben ist bestimmt lecker aber auch,wie du schon schreibst, sicher ein ganz schönes gefitzel.

warum der weißfisch so verpöhnt ist kann ich mir auch nicht erklären.

wahrscheinlich sind die nachkriegsgenerationen ( zu denen ich natürlich auch gehöre)zu verwöhnt.

mir hat es aber schon immer spass gemacht aus meinen fängen etwas kulinarisch verwertbares herzustellen und ganz groß war die herausforderung wenn beim angeln die sprüche aufkamen" was willst du denn damit, beim essen hast du löcher in der zunge" oder "schmeiß den mist wieder rein, daran erstickt man doch"

ich habe bisher schon viele (unwissend) geräucherte brassen probieren lassen.

das "hallo,was?" war dann immer ganz laut als ich auflöste was das für fische sind.


den vogel hat ein bekannter mal abgeschossen, dem ich eine "kleine räucherfischvariation" zukommen lies die nur fische enthielt die wir zusammen gefangen hatten und von ihm eindeutig als ungeniesbar betittelt wurden

es war ein grosser brassen, eine gute barbe, ein gut ü-80er aal(seine aussage war, zu fett) und ein kleiner waller (der hatte sich den tauwurm mit haken unwiederholbar einverleibt, aussage war ,viel zu klein)

alle vier fischarten wurden geräuchert, der aal vorher abgezogen, dann läuft der grösste teil des fettes beim räuchern weg, anschliessend eine nacht im kühlschrank ruhen gelassen und am nächsten tag zur verköstigung gereicht.

ich habe von ihm nie wieder ein wort gehört was die ungeniesbarkeit meiner fänge anging.
im gegenteil, bestellung hat er aufgegeben.

ich habe ihm dann erzählt wie mann ne räuchertonne baut

gruss


----------



## eichhornkater (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

Mir gehts auch so. Ich finde es einfach schöner wenn sich was rührt am wasser. Mir ist ein schönes rotauge vom hausgewässer lieber als ein fetter karpfen vom karpfenpuff. Ich messe mich nur mit mir selbst und freue mich über jeden fang. Da ich dann noch recht gern koche bzw. Grille gefällts mir einfach wenn ich meine fische verwerten kann und auch noch was leckeres dabei rauskommt.

Ich seh schon von dir kann ich noch viel lernen  bin mitlerweile schon auf viele deiner rezepte grstoßen...


----------



## 42er barsch (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

na dann warste wohl im netz unterwegs 

habe schon einige pfunde an weißfisch verarbeitet, wenn du fragen hast, leg los.

freue mich wenn ich weiterhelfen kann.

so ähnlich wie in deinem post habe ich neulich auch einen post verfasst.

es ging bei der unterhaltung auch ums verwerten von weißfischen und ich erwähnte das mir ein rotauge aus natürlichen gewässern in jedem fall lieber ist wie eine forelle aus dem fo-pu.

gruss


----------



## eichhornkater (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

forellenpuff und das alljahrliche verlagern der der forellenpuffs in die flüsse finde ich eh total lächerlich. da kann ich mir die fische auch in der nordsee holen. das besetzen von maßigen forellen finde ich ohnehin nicht sehr sinnvoll. geht absolut an der "hege" vorbei aber das nur nebenbei...

zu den zwiebeln. wirkt sich das auf die haltbarkeit aus? hast du mit salzgehalt oder gar der zugabe von süße schon erfahrung?


----------



## 42er barsch (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

wenn die zwiebeln vom öl bedeckt sind, soll heißen keine luft/sauerstoff mehr drann kommt sollte es keine probleme geben.

lange hält sich ein ansatz bei mir eh nicht LOL

für langzeitkonservierung bietet sich aber ein anderes verfahren an.

zum salzgehalt bei meinen versuchen kann ich nur sagen das ich mit 100g auf 1L lake recht zufriedenstellende ergebnisse erzielte, mit süße habe ich noch nichts probiert.

gruss


----------



## Heilbutt (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

Ich habe zwar schon einige Zeit keine Matjes mehr "gereifert",
aber ich bilde mir ein die wurden außen auch öfter mal grau.
Innen waren sie jedoch immer schön rosa.

Mir sind sie erstaunlicherweise bisher immer gelungen.
Nur einmal habe ich eine größere Menge entsorgt, weil ein Zwiebelring längere Zeit aus dem Öl rausgeschaut hat und einen riesigen Schimmelbefall nach sich zog...

Derzeit habe ich einen "Feldversuch" laufen:

Kappelner Heringe, nur gekehlt, nicht komplett ausgenommen, in purem Salz im Eimer konserviert.
Lagerzeit wird Ostern zwei Jahre...
Zu Ostern wollte ich mal welche rausnehmen und (wenn ok) zubereiten. 
Wenn ich noch kann werde ich berichten!! :m

Ein Jahr Lagerung genau so habe ich schon erfolgreich praktiziert - ohne Probleme...
Wenngleich ein kulinarischer "Erguss" was anderes ist...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## 42er barsch (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

oha, zwei jahre.

das ergebniss würde mich interessieren.


----------



## paulmeyers (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*

Ostern ist vorbei, hat schon jemand einen Arzt gerufen ?


----------



## exstralsunder (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: matjes werden grau*



paulmeyers schrieb:


> Ostern ist vorbei, hat schon jemand einen Arzt gerufen ?


 
 er schrieb ja:



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Wenn ich noch kann werde ich berichten!! :m




 ich glaub, dass mit dem Arzt hat sich erledigt.....


----------

